# Snapper Shootout - July 16



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

This tournament is open to *ALL* fishermen- Rod and Reel, Spear, etc. One Fish, One Day, All the bragging rights. Only $10 to enter, cash prizes, raffles, and a wrap up party afterward.

Flyer, Rules, and Entry forms are online at www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a reminder - Snapper Shootout this weekend! Cash prizes for the top three places and raffle prizes that everyone that weighs a fish will have an opportunity to win! Raffle prizes include a speargun, dive computer, wetsuits, knives, snorkel sets, and more. Open to all - rod and reel as well as spearfishermen!

www.mbtdivers.com for info and entry forms


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Captains Meeting*

Just a reminder that the Captains meeting for the Snapper Shootout will start Friday July 15th at 7pm at MBT Divers - 3920 Barrancas Ave (850) 455-7702
Registration closes at the end of the meeting.

It's only $10 to enter, and everyone that weighs a snapper will be entered in the raffle.

Details at www.mbtdivers.com


----------

